# Xorg could not open default cursor font 'cursor'



## demonking (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Community,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my second PC, but somehow I get a strange error.

I have attached my xorg.conf, but because of the Forum limit I have to paste my Xorg.log to pastebin *klick*

(The xorg.conf was created with X -configure.)

I don't know what I can do to fix this kind of bug. I have installed only xorg and gnome2.

After I first get this error I used:


```
fc-cache -r
```

After that I have reinstalled x11-fonts/font-cursor-misc and x11-fonts/font-alias

But nothing helped :/

I'm a bit frustrated, I have googled now for 2 days, but haven't found a solution.

Hope someone could help.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't attach xorg.conf or other config files, it makes them difficult to view.  Put them inline in [code][/code] tags or on pastebin.com.

That said, I've never seen that error before.  Did you install x11/xorg, or x11/xorg-minimal?


----------



## demonking (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for your fast reply wblock 

Here the link:
Xorg.conf

I have installed xorg not the minimal. It's a bit strange that no one know this kind of error :/

I don't remember the file, but after I have looked with grep through the misc folder, I have found that the cursor.pcf.gz exists and the alias is set right. I'm nearly the point where I will reinstall FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't reinstall FreeBSD, it's an xorg problem.  How are you starting X?  Just plain startx without a ~/.xinitrc should give a TWM X screen.


----------



## demonking (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello wblock,

i tested 3 different ways to start X.

1:


```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

2:


```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro
```

3:


```
startx
```


```
cat ~/.xinitc
/usr/local/bin/gnome-session
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the cursor font installed?

```
% pkg_info -Ix font-cursor
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3 X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
```

Even if it is, try this:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/font-cursor-misc/
# make clean
# make deinstall install clean
```


----------



## demonking (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello wblock,

i will try it on monday and will post the result, because i haven't
access to the pc now.

But thx for the help now, i hope we could resolve it


----------



## demonking (Feb 25, 2013)

still the same error :/ 
i'm a bit frustrated


----------

